# ACK!!! Stink Bomb went off!



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Good grief!
My delicate little flower Maggie obviously ate something.
I was being nice and let her come in with me for a bit, as it is just so humid and hot out there, and holy moly!
I know she and Murphy were out chasing rabbits this morning, and she got a possum as well this morning.
She didn't eat the possum, but must have eaten at lest one of those rabbits.
Good lord.:run:
Who knew such a stench could come from such a little lady...


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, sure. Blame the poor dog. :hysterical:


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

That beautiful animal with the soulful eyes....no way....


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

hercsmama said:


> Who knew such a stench could come from such a little lady...


Lol, you should have to sleep with my wife after she has eaten a broccoli and egg omlet.


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> Lol, you should have to sleep with my wife after she has eaten a broccoli and egg omlet.


Put a sweet savoury curried soy bean, sunchoke and garlic sauce on it. :flame: :runforhills:
You can do a preliminary test on the camping components of your BOB while she cuddles down inside. Make sure her insurance is paid up first, and make sure she knows it, so she'll stay awake and aware of everything that passes.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> Lol, you should have to sleep with my wife after she has eaten a broccoli and egg omlet.


:hysterical:
I'm so going to find a way to tell your wife you said this!:nana:


----------



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

Not any worse than hard boiled eggs, sauerkraut and blatz beer for a meal.


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

The look on that dogs face definitely says.....

Pull my paw.....


----------

